# Heating choices



## kefalonia (Jan 5, 2015)

We are in the process of getting our villa ready for permanent use and have been given the following options for heating;
1 Install a woodburner that uses briquettes. This can then be connected to a radiator system in each room.

2 We can install a oil boiler and tank and connect to the radiator system throughout each room. 

3 He has suggested placing the solar panel, and water tank on the roof to maximize the hours of sunlight. 

4. He has suggested using reverse cycle air-conditioning in every room. This would give you heat as well as air con and would be effective without having the central heating installed. This would be you decision.

I am interested on opinion on best option for 1,2 or 4 based on initial and lifetime costs. The villa is 129 sq M wooden framed and will have air conditioning for Summer at least in some rooms (this is a direct instruction from her who must be obeyed) even after everyone has told her ceiling fans are all she needs 
We will be living in it year round.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

kefalonia said:


> We are in the process of getting our villa ready for permanent use and have been given the following options for heating;
> 1 Install a woodburner that uses briquettes. This can then be connected to a radiator system in each room.
> 
> 2 We can install a oil boiler and tank and connect to the radiator system throughout each room.
> ...


I would advise you to use a solar panel for your hot water,we have one and saves so much money,but remember to cover it a bit in high summer as it gets so hot that it seems to almost burst the pipes,I shall try natural hemp sacking but will ask in shop,my husbands family next door had a boiler running under petrol to a radiator system which is what all the greeks seemed to use before the crisis and I have to say that when I used to go in there in the winter I thought it was heaven,the kind of heat given off is hot,totally gorgeous and everywhere was the same temperature,no drafty cold corners.They come from the petrol station with the tank and pump it into your tank,you just fill up for the winter,shop around for prices but I think it is a set price.Using the warm air on the conditioning units is a big NO NO,you have to sit right under it to feel warm,ok for small space.I would say have a wood burner just to feel cosy and see the flames sometimes,to nestle down a bit,one with a glass door,not caste iron,they take a long time to warm up and can crack when going from cold to hot rapidly,I once had a gorgeous rose colored enamel wood-burner,not very big,very pretty,it got so hot in a small room that even my puss-cat used to slink out of the door on its belly cause it was so hot in there.Sometimes you may only want a little background heat and put the boiler on low and other times just the wood-burner of an evening in spring-time or autumn.By putting both you give yourselves options,relying totally on a wood burner will cost too much money,they (the sellers) have really bumped up the prices for wood or pellets etc..and they charge to deliver.Its paying out huge amounts of money and your not really getting that warm,so for long term I would go for petrol heating,a really top-notch boiler,perhaps a German make.For your wood-burner there is a flu for outside which comes in one piece and has an insulated inner-pipe so you dont meet problems of warm metal meeting the cold outside.And just to tell you that her who must be obeyed has right about the ceiling fans,cold air coming down on your body,especially in bed,terrible things.Leroy Merlin now sells chimney sweeping brushes in all sizes,(Mary Poppins).


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

The petrol boilers are good at heating rooms but they cost a fortune. In Athens they seem to be in every single apartment too which is unfortunate. We just paid 300 Euros for heating our apartment for just over 2 months - insane. As a result no one else we know uses the central heating in their apartment to heat it - they all rely on air conditioning units.

Where you have a choice though I'd use solar. There is so much sun here that it would be insane to not utilise it to heat your house.


----------



## Kevan Bailey (Jan 5, 2014)

We're (hopefully) just coming out of a previously unheard-of three month winter on Lesvos. We rely on a woodburner in our all-room and we really wouldn't recommend basing an entire heating system on one of these.

As someone has already said, delivered wood is really expensive and briquettes (at least around our way) are 2€ for three. Fortunately for us, but not for the fishermen, the sea has been rough so we have enormous quantities of driftwood up on the high tide line which has kept us going. The other thing about woodburners is their tendency to go out as soon as you take your eyes off them.........


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I used to live in Greece and am from Canada. I have also lived in the UK. My viewpoint differs from either the viewpoint of the average Greek or a Brit.

The first question I would ask before trying to suggest the best way to heat, is how is your insulation? 

Are your outside walls insulated? How good are your windows and doors in terms of insulation and draft sealing? Read here for a start on the average in Greece. 
http://livingingreece.gr/2008/01/26/stay-warm-in-winter-save-money-the-planet/

It is important to find the most cost effective answer to heating but it is even more important to first start with needing the lowest number of BTUs as you can by insulating and sealing your home well and having good air circulation throughout the house. If you invest in reducing the number of BTUs needed to heat your home, that then results in a lower cost to heat regardless of what method you use to heat. 

So first deal with heat loss and then look at what will provide the most cost effective means of heating. For example, it is not uncommon for an entire house in Alaska to be heated by one wood burning stove, simply because heat loss is very low. It's a 'cart before the horse' thing.

Kevan mentions a price of 2E for briquettes. If you need several times that a day then the cost mounts up vs. installing a furnace perhaps. But if you only need that once a day? It is heat loss that changes the equation when you look at what will be the most cost effective way to heat. You might be fine with solar on the roof and wood heating. The only way to know is to first calculate how many BTU's you need to heat your house.
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei...he+amount+of+heating+requirements+for+a+house


----------



## kaidenterry (May 1, 2015)

There are many option available for heating but I would like to suggest, before install heating element in your villa please consult with any HVAC contractor or company like allweekairconditioning.com for better suggestion. They will give proper suggestion for them.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*heating choices*

The above is blatant advertising done through the clever back door,we have plenty of Greek companies for our needs and we can find sensible options and better suggestions right here in Europe,we dont need to ask America.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Check the electric heating system made by Heatrae sadia wet central heating and water supply. Just need electric supply even solar panel. This unit is around 36 inch high and 6 inch square. Easy to install with 2 year parts warranty. My friend sell lots back in UK at a electrical company he works at and many of these have been bought by people with homes abroad. I mailed him last night for a report on this item and he assures me they are a great unit and easy to install. You will need the hotel water storage tank also if you want full package but if its just heating then all you need is a long roll of 15 mm speed fit plastic pipe , your radiators and accessories , a 6 to 10 mm cable supply from consumer unit and GOOGLE !!! A very safe solution to home heating. Obviously a qualified electrician is recommended but being a qualified electrician myself I have not met any locals I would trust so good luck.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

If anyone needs advise on above I can try my best to help if you message me.


----------

